# Tails! long or short, straight or bent, and everything else!



## verulin (Jan 18, 2011)

Nemo's tail is mostly straight, but a little bit bent at the tip









Tiger's tail is bent in the middle like an 'L'









what about your cats? :catmilk


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Pumpkin's tail is long and straight, but she walks with it curved like she wants to touch the tip to her head. This is a baby picture, but her tail to body proportions are still the same.











Simone's tail is straight & very very poofy! I think Simone is very proud of his tail because he struts around the house waving the top part of his tail back in forth while meowing for attention/food/entry to closed rooms.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali's kinky tail when she was a kitten











Cali and Charlee, playing bumper kitties in the window with their floofy tails












Gigi has the thickest tail











Cleo












Cinderella's floofy tail


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Meeka has a very fluffy tail, looks especially fluffy when the rest of her is shaved. LOL



















Sammy's tail ha pretty cool markings... The last few inches have a mind of their own and just this part of his tail often flicks back & forth..


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

love.my.cats said:


> Sammy's tail ha pretty cool markings... The last few inches have a mind of their own and just this part of his tail often flicks back & forth..


Mine do that with their tails too! And my kitties love that cow string toy in the picture~ Simone does some seriously high flips for it!

Marie- all of your cats are so pretty & fluffy


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Apollo and Athena have sort of similar tails in shape and pattern, although Apollo's is slightly fluffier and has a blunter tip:









He's also very expressive with his tail. It's always moving and undulating like a snake. He crooks the tip a lot or makes total S shapes with it all the time when walking around.

Athena's got more of a thin, pointed tail. She doesn't move her's around quite as much, mostly just lets it trail behind her. Although when she sits in "kittyloaf" form, she likes to wrap her tail tightly around her, with the tip curled around one of her front legs.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Marie, you must have 50 pounds of cat _just in tails_ in your house!

People have commented how long Murphy's tail is, but he's really just a l-o-n-g cat.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I have three pictures of tails.

This was my Mz Tess thinking she was hiding from us!









Next was my foster Puff,, she was my beauty queen!









Last but not least "feeding time",all my foster tabbies eating. I had the hardest time telling them apart when I first got them. Each kitten needed a different med. The one you dont see with a tail is tailess. His proper name was Sherman Tank but I called him Tank.. he glided like an army tank. the family which adopted him put him on thier postage stamps for their christmas card this year. He got a great home!


----------



## catnapped (Nov 11, 2010)

Genie's short fluffy tortie tail. Also never stops moving, twitching, waving like a flag.


----------

